# Prague, Vienna, Budapest



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Here are pictures from my trip to Prague, Vienna, Budapest. I traveled between them by train and saw very different sides to countries relatively so close together. 

I have been to all three cities before and it was interesting traveling back to them, especially the ones i had visited during the winter. I tried to take these pictures in mini panoramas to try and get something a bit more than usual, but this has resulted in having to edit nearly every picture! i hope you like them and please comment or ask questions

First up a few bonus pics of flying over London

P5183492 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5183493 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5183495 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
The view from my hotel room

P5193504 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193505 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193511 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
My hotel was lovely but a bit impersonal

P5193516 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Old city hall i think, they were doing work on the tram ways so made this area seem a bit out of the loop compared to my last visit.

P5193517 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Powder tower which used to be a city gate and the municipal hall

P5193518 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5193522 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193523 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193525 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos so far :cheers:


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

These three cities are all far on top on my list of favourite cities. It's a pleasure to watch this thread, especially since you take great pictures and you give some comments to them. :cheers:


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Beautiful pics of Prague.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Amazing, very nice photos so far :cheers:


Thanks



Wapper said:


> These three cities are all far on top on my list of favourite cities. It's a pleasure to watch this thread, especially since you take great pictures and you give some comments to them. :cheers:


Definitely 3 of the most beautiful in the world, thanks



Manitopiaaa said:


> Beautiful pics of Prague.


Thanks

*Prague​*
P5193527 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193529 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193531 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5193532 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Coming up to the old town square and teh astronomical clock which always has crowds around it

P5193533 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193535 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
Quite a few buildings have murals or motifs on them

P5193537 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

The astronomical clock, i heard once someone say they waited 30 minutes for it to chime and it was only 1 o'clock!

P5193538 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Also a lot of Asian weddings going on around the city, always a couple on their own with no family or friends, not sure if it was photo shoots or just their honeymoon tradition?

P5193541 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Three gorgeous cities in one thread, can't go wrong! :cheers:


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice and I love all three cities.


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes, the big 3 for me as well, and London is not too shabby either.....Great trip, good for you, and now for us. Thanx for sharing.:applause::applause:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm particularly looking forward to Budapest. The more I see of it, The more intrigued I become......


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

These three cities have many similarities because of some shared history, but at the same time they all have a very distinct character.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Benonie said:


> Three gorgeous cities in one thread, can't go wrong! :cheers:


Thanks, totally agree on three gorgeous cities



DWest said:


> nice and I love all three cities.


Thanks



midrise said:


> Yes, the big 3 for me as well, and London is not too shabby either.....Great trip, good for you, and now for us. Thanx for sharing.:applause::applause:


Thanks



openlyJane said:


> I'm particularly looking forward to Budapest. The more I see of it, The more intrigued I become......


Budapest is probably my favorite, but undoubtedly the most shabby and unrefined of all three.



Wapper said:


> These three cities have many similarities because of some shared history, but at the same time they all have a very distinct character.


I agree, i think Budapest makes sense of the differences between Prague and Vienna, maybe why its my favorite. 

*Prague​*
P5193544 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193547 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193548 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5193550 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Tourist central, the little windy lanes towards Charles bridge are packed with restaurants bars and shops, for a procession route it really is quite claustrophobic though very pretty. This junction was a bit of a nightmare with crowds

P5193552 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193554 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5193557 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Its surprising the number of little islands and mini peninsula's coming from the river, i suspect most are man made or heavily extended

P5193558 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Its surprising how dirty the statues still are, but the ones that were cleaned seemed to have lost their charm, so i hope they stay blackened

P5193560 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5193562 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193564 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193563 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5193566 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193565 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193568 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
i love the way that nearly every tower or spire is open for visitors

P5193573 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193574 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193577 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

:drool:


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

lovely, all three cities.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Delightful and thoroughly charming!


----------



## nbcee (Mar 2, 2013)

Wapper said:


> These three cities have many similarities because of some shared history, but at the same time they all have a very distinct character.


True dat. If I was a foreigner I would use the same approach as cardiff and visit the three one after another.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Wapper said:


> :drool:


Thanks



skylark said:


> lovely, all three cities.


Thanks, they are



openlyJane said:


> Delightful and thoroughly charming!


Thanks



nbcee said:


> True dat. If I was a foreigner I would use the same approach as cardiff and visit the three one after another.


I would give yourself longer than i did, also there is so much to see and do that you might get overwhelmed. I had gone before so for me it was just re-visiting places or relaxing.

*Prague​*
P5193582 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193581 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193585 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
Lovely views over the uniform rooftops, was also quite fun spotting the embassies 

P5193586 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193589 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193596 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5193599 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

heading up to the Palace, was a steep climb but lovely architecture all the way

P5193604 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193607 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Lovely Prague roof tops!


----------



## pumpikatze (Sep 19, 2009)

Great stuff :applause:


----------



## ST_dasa (Mar 31, 2010)

Love it, Prague looks better than evah' :cheers2:

Hurry up mate, can't wait for more


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Benonie said:


> Lovely Prague roof tops!


Thanks



pumpikatze said:


> Great stuff :applause:


Thanks



ST_dasa said:


> Love it, Prague looks better than evah' :cheers2:
> 
> Hurry up mate, can't wait for more


Thanks, will do my best 

*Prague​*
P5193609 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193610 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193612 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5193613 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193617 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Amazing how this building towers over you

P5193618 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
The palace

P5193620 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193626 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193627 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice new photos


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

The whole city looks exquisitely beautiful. 

Thanks for the wonderful work on the thread.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Awesome, very nice new photos


Thanks



TimothyR said:


> The whole city looks exquisitely beautiful.
> 
> Thanks for the wonderful work on the thread.


Thanks

*Prague​*
P5193629 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193634 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193635 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5193638 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193639 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193643 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5193648 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193647 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193656 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
Last time i came to Prague ididnt really explore the interiors of Prague castle, i didn't really miss much but i know there are other palaces that offer a better experience

P5193668 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193670 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193673 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5193682 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

The main banqueting hall

P5193689 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Personally i think this is one of the most stunning urban views in the world! I could have stayed here for hours if it wasn't so hot 

P5193691 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5193695 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193697 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193700 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Great, although it's a pitty that some areas in Prague have become too touristic and kitsch. I wonder what it looked like before the masses discovered it.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

cardiff said:


> Personally i think this is one of the most stunning urban views in the world! I could have stayed here for hours if it wasn't so hot


I agree! And if you walk down to the Vltava river and cross the Mànesuv Most Bridge, you have the most splendid 360° panorama view and beauty and more beauty than man can handle. :cheers:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Wapper said:


> Great, although it's a pitty that some areas in Prague have become too touristic and kitsch. I wonder what it looked like before the masses discovered it.


There are plenty of still untouched areas of Prague the further out you go, and they are very pretty. Even on top of the hill around the palace there were dilapidated buildings in need of restoration. I think without tourism Prague would be a much grittier city and more claustrophobic as the pedestrian wouldn't have priority. 



Benonie said:


> I agree! And if you walk down to the Vltava river and cross the Mànesuv Most Bridge, you have the most splendid 360° panorama view and beauty and more beauty than man can handle. :cheers:


The city can be overwhelming, so much beautiful architecture.

*Prague​*
P5193703 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193704 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193705 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
A view over the parliament gardens where i headed next

P5193706 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193707 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193708 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5193711 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193712 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

I think its these little courtyards that make rambling Palaces interesting

P5193714 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5193716 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193719 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193721 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5193725 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193728 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193729 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5193736 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193737 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

interesting how they have terraced the side of the hill and created gardens

P5193741 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful red rooftops; and it just goes to show that some of the world's most impressive and beautiful cities are not skyscraper cities at all.....


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks, yes skyscrapers are exciting and some are iconic, but so are many smaller buildings.

*Prague​*
P5193745 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193747 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193751 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5193755 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193756 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193757 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5193758 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193759 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193762 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Prague really is a fairy tale city. So much character and hardly a skyscraper in sight - love it! Great photos cardiff, very high quality. Look forward to more.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Too much Prague, what about the others? Prague has never done it for me as a city. Sure it has beautiful buildings but there's something about it which makes it feel like neither a quaint old town or a 'metropolitan city' Maybe that's one thing people like about it? :dunno:


----------



## pumpikatze (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow...I´d really find it hard to NOT love Prague....


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Bristol Mike said:


> Prague really is a fairy tale city. So much character and hardly a skyscraper in sight - love it! Great photos cardiff, very high quality. Look forward to more.


Thanks, i would say its quite romantic as well



skymantle said:


> Too much Prague, what about the others? Prague has never done it for me as a city. Sure it has beautiful buildings but there's something about it which makes it feel like neither a quaint old town or a 'metropolitan city' Maybe that's one thing people like about it? :dunno:


I think its the ultimate expression of a fairytale city, it has many broad lined streets but what gives it a unique character is its historic heart of narrow lanes and Gothic architecture. My partner preferred Vienna as he found the narrow streets of Prague claustrophobic rather than quaint (especially as it was so hot and busy) so i can see your point



pumpikatze said:


> Wow...I´d really find it hard to NOT love Prague....


Its got something for everyone

*Prague​*
P5193767 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193771 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193773 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5193775 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Parliament gardens, they were free and a good place to rest after climbing down the terraces in the sun (also good as a place to rest before climbing up the hill!)

P5193777 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193780 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5193783 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193787 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193792 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

I prefer Vienna too, but I also luv Budapest, both of which feel more like grand metropolitan Mitteleuropa cities to me, more than Prague. Anyway, it's been a long time between drinks for Prague and me so maybe my mind would change on a recent visit. Great pics I must say. :cheers:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks, my fave is Budapest despite it shortcomings to the other 2 cities.

*Prague​*
P5193793 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193795 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Beautiful!

P5193796 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5193800 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193803 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193804 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5193805 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193808 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Not far from my hotel

P5193823 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## Libertango (Sep 24, 2009)

These are fantastic photos - thank you so much!

I'm doing these very three cities on my mini-interrail in August (plus Munich) so this has been a wonderful taster.

I can't wait to see your Budapest and Vienna shots


----------



## nbcee (Mar 2, 2013)

So far I've been to a couple of capitols. But all in all if I look back at those I can only picture myself living in Budapest, Berlin or Prague (U Kocoura 4 life!). Keep those pictures comin'!


----------



## pumpikatze (Sep 19, 2009)

^^
For which reasons?


----------



## LamborghiniHuracan (Jun 25, 2014)

:cheers:


----------



## nbcee (Mar 2, 2013)

pumpikatze said:


> ^^
> For which reasons?


Well obviously it's my personal taste to blame. Überhaupt these three cities have some degree of _Ossie _charm (or dirt or whatever people like to call it) but not too much and you can also find some degree of Western influence and in between those two the presence of an own character. Now of course these degrees I've been talking about are not the same in the three cases but all are within the range I prefer.

Some people don't like touristy areas. Now I'm a bit different: I friggin' hate those places with every part of my soul. Walking through _Karluv most _was so frustrating that I had to spend the rest of the afternoon in a pub. Ohh and when I say pub I mean pub, not a Mickey Mouse Clubhouse.

And the second most important reason is beer. I like beer. :cheers:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Libertango said:


> These are fantastic photos - thank you so much!
> 
> I'm doing these very three cities on my mini-interrail in August (plus Munich) so this has been a wonderful taster.
> 
> I can't wait to see your Budapest and Vienna shots


Thanks, i'm sure you'll have a great time. I think you'll find all 4 cities quite different and interesting. If you are interested here are my pics from Munich 



nbcee said:


> So far I've been to a couple of capitols. But all in all if I look back at those I can only picture myself living in Budapest, Berlin or Prague (U Kocoura 4 life!). Keep those pictures comin'!


Thanks, i could definitely imagine living in all three of these cities, but most probably living well in Budapest as Vienna would be too expensive and Prague to annoying with tourists



LamborghiniHuracan said:


> :cheers:


Thanks



nbcee said:


> And the second most important reason is beer. I like beer. :cheers:


Have to say i proffered the Czech beer, though the others were nice too.


*Prague​*
My hotel, used to be a bank but was quite nice inside

P5193814 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193821 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193825 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
Wenceslas square

P5193826 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193827 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193829 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5193831 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193833 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Astronomical clock

P5193835 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraperus (Dec 25, 2012)

beautiful photos of the beautiful city


----------



## nbcee (Mar 2, 2013)

cardiff said:


> Have to say i proffered the Czech beer, though the others were nice too.


We have a similar taste then. Czech beers are my favorite too. :cheers: In my personal TOP 5 I have Slovakian, German and Hungarian beers (nowadays I put an emphasis on the products of microbreweries) and of course beers from the Austrian countryside.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

cardiff said:


> My hotel, used to be a bank but was quite nice inside


 Understatement of the century. That's gorgeous...stunning!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Love Prague. Has the main building of the National Museum on Wenceslas Square reopened?


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

skyscraperus said:


> beautiful photos of the beautiful city


Thanks



nbcee said:


> We have a similar taste then. Czech beers are my favorite too. :cheers: In my personal TOP 5 I have Slovakian, German and Hungarian beers (nowadays I put an emphasis on the products of microbreweries) and of course beers from the Austrian countryside.


Cool, i think there are some excellent microbreweries all across Europe. This part of Europe though is a good place in general for beers.



skymantle said:


> Understatement of the century. That's gorgeous...stunning!


Thanks, it was lacking personality in that there were very little furnishings around the hotel and only one area to sit in.



aljuarez said:


> Love Prague. Has the main building of the National Museum on Wenceslas Square reopened?


Thanks, it was closed when i was there though from memory other than the building there wasn't much to see inside.

*Prague​*
P5193836 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193838 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193839 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
interesting to see how relatively large this building was from the people stood at the top, though i remember how much of a crush it was when up there

P5193840 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193841 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193843 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5193844 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

We had dinner on a boat (it didn't move), was OK but the view was lovely!

P5193847 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193848 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos from Prague :cheers:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks

*Prague​*
Some sunset shots along the river

P5193858 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193859 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193860 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5193862 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193866 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193870 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5193871 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193872 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193873 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Lovely recent shots again, cardiff. Evening light is brilliant to photograph in.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Bristol Mike said:


> Lovely recent shots again, cardiff. Evening light is brilliant to photograph in.


Thanks, i love this time of night to photograph



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice new photos :cheers:


Thanks

*Prague​*
P5193874 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Not sure what the penguins were for but they were quite funky!

P5193877 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193878 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5193879 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193882 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

The woman in this pic was taking pictures of a flock of swans that flew overhead, one of them hit the tram lines and landed on the road, and we spent the next 10 minutes watching people try and drove it towards the little island that was half way across the bridge, nice to see other countries are as passionate about wildlife.

P5193884 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5193889 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193891 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193892 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5193894 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5193895 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5203900 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5203904 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5203907 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5203913 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5203914 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5203915 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5203918 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5203919 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5203921 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5203922 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5203928 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5203929 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5203932 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5203933 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5203934 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5203937 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5203938 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5203941 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5203942 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5203943 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5203947 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5203949 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5203952 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5203956 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5203957 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
Love this little bridge

P5203963 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5203964 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5203965 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
Heading up to Prague's version of the Eiffel tower, it is a tiny bit taller than the one in Paris, but most of its height comes from the hill  We would have used the funicular but the sun was beating down and there was a queue. The views walking up were stunning

P5203967 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5203973 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5203979 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5203983 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

While sitting having some sandwiches here a woman not wearing much paraded around while a couple of others took pictures of her. Very sureal 

P5203984 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5203987 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
The higher up the tower the wobbly it got, the best views were from just below the enclosed top as it was open air and not so wobbly, also there wasn't a scrum for the couple of open windows!

P5203989 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5203990 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5203991 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5204000 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5204004 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5204015 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Excellent photos, Cardiff! You seem to like taking photos from high places as much as I do! :cheers:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks, yes i always head to the top of places, i think even though lots of people get to the top of these buildings etc, it still feels like a secret view that no one else has and is special.

*Prague​*
P5204021 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5204027 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5204029 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5204031 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5204036 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5204039 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5204041 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5204042 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5214048 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't want to sound like a dick, but by now I could have taken the trip by myself.


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

I actually like the commieblock background. From far away, you have the impression that there are enormous cliffs on the other side! :cheers:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

KingNick said:


> I don't want to sound like a dick, but by now I could have taken the trip by myself.


Patience, you are about to get your wish



Wapper said:


> I actually like the commieblock background. From far away, you have the impression that there are enormous cliffs on the other side! :cheers:


I think the city gets progressively worse as you leave the center, having been past these areas they aren't so nice.

*Prague​*
P5214049 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5214050 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5214052 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5214053 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
Loved this street with so many grand buildings

P5214056 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5214057 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

The old Jewish area

P5214060 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5214061 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5214062 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Thought it a bit weird they were charging for the cemetery

P5214063 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5214064 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5214068 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5214070 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Back at the palace

P5214074 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5214076 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5214080 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
What i noticed about the area just away from the palace was how quiet it was in comparison to the rest of the city

P5214082 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5214084 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5214086 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5214088 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
Walking back down in to the city and trying to avoid the busy areas

P5214089 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5214090 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5214091 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

We were given quite dirty looks by an embassy guard when walking through here

P5214092 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Prague​*
P5214093 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

catching the train to Vienna from the central station which was in need of renovation. I noticed that they don't let you onto the platforms until the last minute, not sure why?

P5224108 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Next up Vienna


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Vienna​*
My second visit to this city, i had come before for the Christmas markets and the change in weather made the city more pleasant. The biggest difference from the other two cities is how organised and clean everything is in Vienna, a bit of a utopia in places with broad avenues yet also a few quirky streets. Its very obvious how much more rich it is, and it was a city that wasn't dominated by tourists yet i wouldnt say there were any fewer of them. 

The first ngiht we stayed near Schonbrun palace and had a walk around the grounds, they were setting up for a concert which was a few weeks away.

P5224109 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5224112 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5224113 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5224117 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Vienna​*
P5224122 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5224123 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Very friendly wildlife

P5224126 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5224127 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Vienna​*
Views from the gloriete, we had a huge ice cream in here!

P5224131 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5224139 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5224143 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5224147 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Vienna​*
Amongst the tourists there were obviously locals just enjoying the grounds, be it running or relaxing, i think i would do the same!

P5224151 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5224153 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5224156 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5224157 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Vienna​*
P5224160 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5224161 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5224162 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5224169 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Vienna​*
P5224173 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5224172 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5224174 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Stunning, Vienna is arguably the continent's most beautiful city, not only aesthetically but because the social decay and problems that come with a large city are less pronounced in this most liveable of Europe's classical beauties. I'm looking forward to shots from that grandest of all European boulevards, the Ring Road. Great shots. :cheers:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks, I agree with you completely and there will be plenty of shots!

*Vienna​*
As we were on the outskirts for one night we weren't anywhere special, but the view was OK and it wasn't far from the palace. 

P5224175 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5224177 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

The next day we moved to the city center

P5234183 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Had to be done, sitting in the main street having coffee and cake!

P5234184 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Vienna​*
P5234185 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5234187 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5234188 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

A good brass band started up, was very enjoyable in the sun

P5234192 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Vienna​*
Heading to the Hofburg

P5234194 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5234196 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5234199 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

This pano was so hard to do, 6 pictures in all!

P5234200 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Vienna​*
P5234206 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5234209 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5234210 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5234213 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Vienna​*
P5234216 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

These rose gardens were very pretty but a crow grabbed a sparrow out of mid air and started eating it! Kind of spoiled the moment.

P5234218 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5234221 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5234224 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Vienna​*
P5234225 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5234228 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5234232 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5234240 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Vienna​*
P5234236 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5234253 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5234257 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5234258 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Great! :cheers:
This brings back good memories to me.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

cardiff said:


> These rose gardens were very pretty but a crow grabbed a sparrow out of mid air and started eating it! Kind of spoiled the moment.


 lol...sorry to laugh but year that would have been a kill-joy. Great pics :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## ferdinand mex (Sep 18, 2009)

Beautiful cities and nice images!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Wapper said:


> Great! :cheers:
> This brings back good memories to me.


Thanks



skymantle said:


> lol...sorry to laugh but year that would have been a kill-joy. Great pics :cheers:


tut tut 



christos-greece said:


> Indeed great, very nice updates :cheers:


Thanks



ferdinand mex said:


> Beautiful cities and nice images!


Thanks

*Vienna​*
P5234260 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5234261 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5234264 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5234270 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Vienna​*
P5234273 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5234274 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5234275 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5234280 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Vienna​*
We were going to go into the museums but the weather was too nice and we only wanted to see the interiors more than the exhibits.

P5234282 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5234283 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5234284 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5234287 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Vienna​*
P5234290 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5234292 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

I had a nice drink here

P5234297 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5234298 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Vienna​*
P5234302 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5234303 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5234304 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5234307 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Vienna​*
P5234308 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5234309 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5234311 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5234314 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Vienna​*
P5234316 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5234319 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5234320 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5234321 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Budapest​*
P5244535 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

There was a little festival going on and a big wheel, had to be done

P5244537 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5244538 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5244540 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Budapest​*
Andrassy avenue

P5244544 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5244546 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Famous chain bridge

P5244548 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5244551 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Budapest​*
one of the other famous hotels

P5244553 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5244554 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

The Opera house, i went there on my last visit

P5244555 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5244558 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Budapest​*
P5244559 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5244560 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5244562 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5244563 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Budapest​*
P5244564 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5244569 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5244573 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5244575 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Awesome, Cardiff!
I especially love your night shots. If you absolutely had to rate the three cities in your order of preference, how would that be?

For me, if would be:

1. Prague. Overall, most charming and most beautifully located, with the best, most varied architecture. However, I thought the old town was too small for all those tourists, and I found the shopping rather bland.

2. Vienna. It cultural heritage is the most abundant. You couldn't "do" all its museums and palaces in one visit, or three or five :nuts:. This is one of those cities that can keep you coming back for more. Plus, the city really works. Very efficient, very clean. The best shopping of the three, by far, too. It has its edgy, alternative side too, but overall I thought it was too bourgeois and staid, with all those immaculately dressed people, looking down on us mere mortals and tourists... :lol: 

3. Budapest. I love its authenticity, especially in contrast with the touristy theme park the old town of Prague has become. The grand architecture alone makes it worth the trip. Overall, I find it to be the most balanced of the three. It has the Paris-style boulevards and shopping galleries that Prague lacks, the beautiful, hilly location stradling the Danube that Vienna doesn't have, and all the things you expect from any grand European capital. It's far from a loser in my book, it's one of my favorite cities! However, I did think the other two have a slight edge on the points I mentioned.


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Those conclusions are rather accurate if you only take the city centre into account. All three cities have very different faces though if you look at them entirely.


----------



## Belgrader (Feb 1, 2010)

Beautiful pictures, I've really enjoyed, thanks. 
These cities are really unique, one of the best in Europe, but in my opinion (after visiting all three myself) Budapest is somehow the capital of the "East". :cheers:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

I second wapper and aljuarez in a couple of ways, especially in relation to his criticism of prague, which i stated earlier in a different way. 




cardiff said:


> Thanks, no i have just been busy. I don't dislike it but feel it *would fit more in Athens than Vienna *and lacks the exuberance of other Viennese buildings.


 really? but it's not a characterless concrete block...

Of course I know what you mean but I still disagree. Vienna is a classically infused city, with most of the beautiful buildings sporting classical details, I mean you'll rarely see in any other city so many atlantes and caryatids, the column orders, pediments etc etc. 

There is of course a relationship with Athens as I already outlined, ancient and modern Athens because the same architect who created the beautiful 19th century [URL="http://www.academyofathens.gr/ecportal.asp?id=201&nt=18&lang=2"]Academy in Athens[/URL] was invited by the same benefactor of that building to come and work in Vienna, with these two buildings (vienna parliament and athens academy) arguably being the two most beautiful and architecturally 'correct' neoclassical style buildings anywhere in the world.

Anyway, in this link both our views are supported; that is of it being a beautiful building, 'the most beautiful edifice on earth' by one artist's account and something straight 'out of Athens' as you stated. http://youtu.be/AFZBOTgL_Hk?t=47m23s



cardiff said:


> I haven't been inside the concert hall, but isn't it where they broadcast the new year concert from?


 It is indeed.

Great pics of wonderful Budapest, one of my fav cities...

Btw the same wealthy entrepeneur/benefactor who commissioned and financed the Vienna parliament, Georgios Sinas, also commissioned the classically beautiful [URL="http://www.budapestsightseeing.net/chain-bridge-budapest"]Chain Bridge[/URL] which you feature in a few of your pics above and he and his descendants were benefactors to other buildings in Budapest (and elsewhere) like the very stately [URL="http://mta.hu/news_and_views/hass-greek-benefactor-remembered-30681/"]Hungarian Academy[/URL]. :cheers:


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

Budapest is my favourite. The most authentic of all three, lots of grandeur all over the place, a bit shabby, yet you can see it is there.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

aljuarez said:


> Awesome, Cardiff!
> I especially love your night shots. If you absolutely had to rate the three cities in your order of preference, how would that be?
> 
> For me, if would be:
> ...


Thanks, i would rate them personally as Budapest, Vienna, Prague for the exact same reasons as you give (just in reverse order  ). Prague i found too touristy and not very city like, Vienna is to pristine to be real and Budapest felt more real and vibrant because of its shabbiness. 



Wapper said:


> Those conclusions are rather accurate if you only take the city centre into account. All three cities have very different faces though if you look at them entirely.


Prague is definitely not a pretty city outside the city center, Vienna more so and Budapest is different kettle of fish to both.



Belgrader said:


> Beautiful pictures, I've really enjoyed, thanks.
> These cities are really unique, one of the best in Europe, but in my opinion (after visiting all three myself) Budapest is somehow the capital of the "East". :cheers:


Thanks, i agree but it needs some serious investment!



skymantle said:


> I second wapper and aljuarez in a couple of ways, especially in relation to his criticism of prague, which i stated earlier in a different way.
> 
> 
> really? but it's not a characterless concrete block...
> ...


Thanks for the info, i think they should definitely link the view fo the parliament to the rose gardens in front of it, as its obscured by hedges.



Zaro said:


> Budapest is my favourite. The most authentic of all three, lots of grandeur all over the place, a bit shabby, you you can see the it is there.


Thanks, i agree

*Budapest​*
P5244576 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5244577 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5244578 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5244579 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Budapest​*
P5244581 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5244583 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5244582 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5244585 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Budapest​*
P5244588 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5244589 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5244591 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5244592 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Budapest​*
Back at the hotel

P5244595 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

My first room

P5244597 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5244598 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5244599 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Budapest​*
The cafe

P5244600 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5244605 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5244606 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5244608 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Budapest​*
P5244609 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

Next day getting our tickets for the parliament tour, this whole area was much nicer then when i last visited

P5254618 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5254620 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5254621 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Amazing how few tourists there are at Fisherman's Bastion when it's dark.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

It was quite late, and there were a few, though definitely not the crowds you get in the day!

*Budapest​*
P1014617 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5254624 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5254627 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5254629 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Budapest​*
P5254630 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5254631 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5254632 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5254633 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Budapest​*
P5254638 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5254643 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5254644 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5254645 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Budapest​*
P5254649 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5254650 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5254652 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5254653 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Budapest​*
P5254654 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5254657 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5254659 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5254660 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Budapest​*
P5254661 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5254662 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5254663 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5254664 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraperus (Dec 25, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## imaginas (Jul 15, 2007)

Prague (August 2012)









Budapest (April 2012)


























From my favorite Vienna.Second visit last February!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice photos from Budapest :cheers:


----------



## imaginas (Jul 15, 2007)

Another one from Budapest.August 2011.Was my first visit there.


----------



## DominoDancing (Aug 11, 2014)

:cheers:


----------



## imaginas (Jul 15, 2007)

One more from Prague
August 2012


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

^^ this is cardiff's showcase, please don't spam it with your own pictures and advertising of your business. :|

A mod should actually clean it up. 

Keep up the good work cardiff :cheers:


----------



## imaginas (Jul 15, 2007)

I didn't know is private thread....Ok delete my pictures.Ofcourse are not spam.Are my pictures.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

^^ I think it would be respectful if you deleted them and of course it is cardiff's personal showcase, that is obvious. it is spam because your pictures are advertising your name and website and hence your business. Thank you.


----------



## imaginas (Jul 15, 2007)

It's not spam.Is a copyright logo.If you take a picture from flickr the "flickr" will be spam?


----------



## AMS guy (Jun 27, 2003)

Fantastic thread, lots of amazing photo's. Thanks for sharing, cardiff.


----------



## AdnanPD (Jul 6, 2008)

Cardiff I just love your pictures.
The parliament in Budapest is my favorite building not just in Budapest but my favorite overall. That is perfection if you ask me and no building can come close if you ask me.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Budapest is beautifully situated.....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cardiff, your photos are amazing, very nice; more please :cheers:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

skyscraperus said:


> Beautiful


Thanks



skymantle said:


> ^^ this is cardiff's showcase, please don't spam it with your own pictures and advertising of your business. :|
> 
> A mod should actually clean it up.
> 
> Keep up the good work cardiff :cheers:


Thanks



DominoDancing said:


> :cheers:


Thanks



imaginas said:


> I didn't know is private thread....Ok delete my pictures.Ofcourse are not spam.Are my pictures.


Thanks for the contribution but i would like to finish all my pics first otherwise it breaks up the continuity



AMS guy said:


> Fantastic thread, lots of amazing photo's. Thanks for sharing, cardiff.


Thanks



AdnanPD said:


> Cardiff I just love your pictures.
> The parliament in Budapest is my favorite building not just in Budapest but my favorite overall. That is perfection if you ask me and no building can come close if you ask me.


Thanks you, glad you like them, makes posting them worth while as it takes some time. I think up close it really does loose out to the Houses of Parliament in London, which IMO is the quintessential parliament building. But i think its a definite second for me 



openlyJane said:


> Budapest is beautifully situated.....


Really is its defining characteristic with the palace high on the hill and parliament and bridges etc.



christos-greece said:


> Cardiff, your photos are amazing, very nice; more please :cheers:


Thanks you, glad you like them!

*Budapest​*
Some of the fisherman's bastion, lots of panos

P5254670 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5254672 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5254682 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5254689 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Budapest​*
P5254691 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5254694 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5254695 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5254697 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Budapest​*
P5254700 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5254702 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5254703 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5254704 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Budapest​*
P5264823 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5264825 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5264827 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5264829 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Budapest​*
P5264830 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5264831 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5264832 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5264833 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## Tímea89 (Mar 26, 2013)

cardiff said:


> Love these buildings, who were they for?
> 
> P5264811 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


In the year 1899 Archduchess Klothilde Maria Amalie, daughter-in-law of Austrian Emperor and Hungarian King Franz Joseph, wife of Archduke Joseph purchased the two most important lots in the city centre from the Metropolitan Board of Works. Distinguished architects Kálmán Giergl and Flóris Korb were commissioned to design and construct the four-floored neo-baroque twin palacesin 1889-99. The unique historical building stands on the corner of Váci Street since 1900, being the first one to feature an elevator in Hungary.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks for the info

*Budapest​*
P5264836 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5264840 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5264841 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5264845 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Budapest​*
P5264848 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5264853 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5264855 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5264856 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Budapest​*
P5264857 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5264858 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5264860 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5264863 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Budapest​*
P5264864 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5264870 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5264871 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5264872 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Budapest​*
P5264874 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5264879 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5264883 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5264884 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Budapest​*
P5264886 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5264887 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5264890 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5264892 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## LucasAraldi (Sep 4, 2014)

Hello, it is my first topic in the forum. My english is bad. 

See my photos. 


More photos at
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157646803271368/ or https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157636797212366/


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Ummmm....thanks?

*Budapest​*
P5264893 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5264895 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

We had a problem with our room so moved to a suite which was appreciated!

P5264913 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

We could just see St Stephen cathedral

P5264914 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Budapest​*
P5264917 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5264920 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5264924 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5264925 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Budapest​*
Heading to the river for some drinks at the Marriott

P5264928 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5264929 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5264930 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5264934 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Budapest​*
P5264936 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5264946 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5264948 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5264949 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Budapest​*
P5264953 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5264956 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5264957 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5264958 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Budapest​*
P5264959 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5264961 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5264962 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5264967 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Budapest​*
P5264974 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5274987 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5274988 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5274990 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Budapest​*
P5274991 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5274992 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5274993 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5274994 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Budapest​*
P5274998 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5274999 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5275001 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5275002 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Budapest​*
P5275005 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5275006 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5275007 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

P5275009 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------

